# how long does cream cheese last?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

this is a really stupid question LOL, but how long does cream cheese last refrigerated? i recieved my creamcheese ( or whats left of it ) wrapped in a cling film..so yea i din get to see the date of expiry.

its been in the fridge for nearly a month now..i dont see any signs of mold. doesn smell sour or bad imo.taste like normal cream cheese (sourish cheesy taste ) LOL. but i hear cream cheese spoils fast no?..hmm..does anyone have any idea whether it is spoilt? LOL.

feel like using it up fast LOL!

cheers! ( sry for the really stupid question LOL )! :lips:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It is not a stupid question
Unopened in 8 ounce packages I have had it over 3 monthes
opened I have had it a month. Keep in mind now constant cold refrigerator about 39 to 41 F.:bounce:
One thing comes to mind, that is when you use the opened cream cheese it is usually spread with a knife or spreader. From the thing being spread like toast or bagel, crumbs can be introduced back to cheese container. This process causes sought of a cross contamination whereas cheese could go bad faster because of foreign substance in it.(crumbs). This same thing happens to cottage cheese and sour cream.


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

sorry for the late reply. Hmm, this cream cheese which im using is not the spreadable type btw. It's the one used for baking. I just checked it the other day and so far it still seems ok. No mold or what so ever and still firm. I assume it is safe to use ?

It is definitely kept within that temperature range LOL! never took it out of the fridge from the first day it got in  LOL!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have never used this type, I use phili cream cheese in all my baking.:bounce:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Phylly comes in that type of packaging for commercial use too.


----------

